# Santander



## kiwi (Jul 4, 2017)

Why are forums closed for eg. Spain? Just sent AF Santander via app. Also, existing CR Santander is questionable, they don't allow sleeping just anywhere as far as I can determine. More research needed but meanwhile the submitted AF is fine and has water and dump.point.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 4, 2017)

All the Wild Camping Sites fora were closed some time ago.

Much of the information is way out of date, and our use of a POI system which is continually updated is a far better source of information. Furthermore once the new POI system is launched in the near future this will be a quantum leap in the depth of information available - photos, member feedback, facility summaries and much much more 

The location CR Santander is as far as I know viable - it is one of the very few coastal POIs that I didn't visit last Winter. Did you check it out?

Thanks for the submission using the app about the aire in Santander. As I mentioned in my email reply another source suggests that this is for daytime use only. Did you stay overnight and are there any signs?


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 4, 2017)

stayed without problems at carbeceno ( the elephant park) and next to the tourist office at Santilla del mar


----------



## vwalan (Jul 4, 2017)

there is loads of places to stop overnight not far from santander on the route to torrelavaga in the big shell garage . used it loads of times . 
Google Maps


----------



## WildThingsKev (Jul 5, 2017)

I read recently that the aire in town was being upgraded and proper motorhome pitches marked out.

Tis here: Santander tendrá a partir de junio un área para autocaravanas junto al parque de Las Llamas | Portal Ayuntamiento Santander

Loks like it's here 43.472209, -3.803584


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 6, 2017)

This is the same location that Kiwi submitted, and there is doubt whether overnight parking is permitted.

Update:

See below. Up to 48 hour stay is permitted.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 6, 2017)

WildThingsKev said:


> I read recently that the aire in town was being upgraded and proper motorhome pitches marked out.
> 
> Tis here: Santander tendrá a partir de junio un área para autocaravanas junto al parque de Las Llamas | Portal Ayuntamiento Santander
> 
> Loks like it's here 43.472209, -3.803584



Thanks for the link. Lots of useful information.

This is a Google Translate of the document:

_Santander will have as of June with a new area for motorhomes, with 25 places, located in the street Marino Fernández Fontecha, between the park of Las Llamas and the university campus, which adds to the 15 existing places in Nueva Montaña.

The mayor of Santander, Gema Igual, has checked today the start of the works of conditioning of the parking, which will provide a service area for these vehicles, with a space for emptying gray water and sewage, in the Which can park for a maximum period of 48 hours.

They will also install a fountain and a mouth of drinking water, benches and a garbage container, in an action that will involve an investment of about 30,000 euros and will be executed by the municipal services of roads, general services, water , And parks and gardens.

He also said that these works will be finalized in June, for the beginning of the high season, in order to favor tourism motorhomes in the city.

"We bet on all types of tourism. We wanted to have a place where, if a motor-caravan, for example, is making a route through the north of Spain, have a suitable place, "said the mayoress, while noting that, since the time of stay , Does not imply competition for the campsites, with whose association this iniative has been agreed, just as it has done with the collective that brings together caravan users.

The municipal councilor has indicated that it complies with one of the measures set out in the Tourism Master Plan to promote motor home tourism, something that has been taking steps in recent years.

In this regard, he recalled that in mid-June 2016 came into force the amendment of the traffic ordinance that excluded motor homes from the types of vehicles that are prohibited to park in Santander.

In this way, motorhomes can now park in the municipal area, except in OLA and RED areas, and in areas with a limitation for vehicles of more than 1,800 kg, in order to guarantee road safety.

In addition, Santander currently has a free zone for the parking of 15 motorhomes for a maximum of 48 hours, which is located in the area outside the Polygon of Parayas, along with several repair shops, a hotel, a shopping center, A bus stop and the FEVE train station. It is equipped with zone of discharge and evacuation of gray and black waters, and provision of drinking water.

The mayor has pointed out that the City Council was planning to develop a project in Mataleñas to enable an area of ​​these characteristics, which has had to desist after the cancellation of the General Urban Planning Plan.

Therefore, and in order to expand the number of seats qualified for these vehicles as soon as possible, the government team has decided to undertake this action on Marino Fernández Fontecha street.

"We believe it is an ideal place, close to the beach, next to the park of Las Llamas, and from which tourists who use motor homes to get to Santander can easily move to other points, such as the urban center, both using Public transport such as walking or cycling, "he has remarked.

The works consist of the formation of a trench for the drainage of white water through a channel, as well as a sanitary chest and connection to the municipal network through a 315 mm collector.

The existing lampposts will be removed to move them to the area of ​​the road and thus be able to asphalt, paint and signalize the 25 places to be created.
_

The easing of restrictions in Santander will be most welcome. 

The new aire has been added to the Iberia POIs, and the existing CR Santander is at Mataleñas so parking there should be perfectly acceptable.


----------

